# New member/collector



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey all! I am new to the collecting bug (went on my first dig 2 days ago and found over 30 bottles), and I have found a VERY interesting piece that I have been unsuccessful in valuing. It is an Ingrams cobalt shaving cream jar, without the screwtop. It says"ingrams shaving cream" on the top and "bottle patd no. 481953" around the bottom edge. what I have to stress is that is DOES NOT have a screw top. I will try and post pics, but could someone give me any idea of the value? I also have SEVERAL more cool bottles, including a Listerine bottle that is a cork top, and several cologne/perfume bottles that i cannot value either.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome Jaim,
 I just wanted to be the first to welcome you. don't know too much about the shaving bottle. Pictures will help. Members here will know.


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks hun> I will post all the pics in a couple of hours. will have to do it from my phone if it will allow it. lol []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome Jaimee,...like Bob said,...we love to see pictures...


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

trying to post pics. have to figure out how the reduce the pic size on my phone. Gimme time. Lol


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

i hope this worked.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello Jaimee,

 Welcome to the forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.I know yours is not threaded, and I'd very much like to see photos, whenever you figure it out.

 The patent appears to be for the jar , as the Milkweed Cream jar has the same number. "INGRAMS MILK WEED CREAM [Base:] BOTTLE PATD/NO 481953 Fike 1987:92" From.

 "INGRAM, Frederick F., President 
 Frederick F. Ingram Company, De- 
 troit, Michigan. Born May 9, 1856, 
 Barry County, Michigan. Public 
 Schools and Olivet College. Respon- 
 sible for the success of "Milkweed 
 Cream." Slogan, "There is Beauty in 
 Every Jar." Member Michigan Con- 
 stitutional Convention, which is au- 
 thor of present State Constitution. 
 Member Detroit Charter Commission, 
 Detroit Public Lighting Commission. 
 Member National Municipal League, 
 Single Tax Associations, Fels Fund, 
 etc. Address, 409 Lafayette Boule- 
 vard, Detroit, Michigan." From.

 Some history of Frederick F. Ingram, and some more history.




From 1937.

 Another great Ingram ad is here.

 A previous discussion here on Milkweed Cream: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-14840/mpage-1/tm.htm#101232


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome and good luck with digging.  I have dug many of the milkweed jars, but have never seen the shaving cream. Now that I've said that, I'll probably find one. Anyway, I can't imagine it's worth a lot of money, a few dollars or so.  Most machine made medicine or cosmetic bottles aren't too valuable, but there are always exceptions to the rule.  Again, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and the info. I have read a LOT about the milk weed jars and the pic you posted is the only one I found as well. It is similar to mine but again mine does not have the typical screwtop. I tried until 3 in the morning to upload my pics from my phone and will continue trying.


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and the info. I have read a LOT about the milk weed jars and the pic you posted is the only one I found as well. It is similar to mine but again mine does not have the typical screwtop. I tried until 3 in the morning to upload my pics from my phone and will continue trying.


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 24, 2010)

okay, FINALLY! here it is.


----------

